# Fix the Damned Problem Folks



## Dankdude (May 30, 2008)

Posting seems to be a problem as well as clicking on any forum, this is the message that I'm getting..... 


Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: User health_health has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /usr/lib/php/checklinks.php on line 9
Unable to connect to MySQL!


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*OMG Me too. I can't even get on the site because I keep getting that message. I can't answer any of my pm or spent 30 minutes just trying to reply to my grow journal. Even then I had to sneak in the back door so to speak.*

*I thought that perhaps it was just my computer but I don't get that problem anywhere else online.*

*I get that message and then clink on the link and it takes me to a page that says ;*
*404 Error*
*The page you are requesting is unavailable!!!!!!!!!*

*Even the pics at the top of the page are just little x's.*

*WTF is going on????*

*Sorry, I love this site but this is terrible. *

*I'm not even sure if my post will go through.*


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*is Anyone Else Getting This????*


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*I have the exact same thing happening and I can't get anywhere. *
*Are you on dial up Dankdude?*


----------



## WWgrower (May 30, 2008)

Your not alone. I also am getting that warning and there is another thread saying the same thing. I'm not getting the xx's though. But when I click on the pics I get the warning again. If you click the redirect on the error page it will take you to the site. I hope this is cleared up soon!!! ADMIN. ARE YOU LISTENING OR READING!


----------



## moonbeam (May 30, 2008)

i get it sometimes too, but usually if i hit reload it goes away


----------



## Mr Wacky Tobacky (May 30, 2008)

_*Yeah what ta [email protected]#%! I'm getting it too it's starting to piss me off coz it's waisting my [email protected]#%ing time already... 
*_


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 30, 2008)

RIU is getting too big.


too many damn users!


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 30, 2008)

Everyone is getting it people... bandwith is being overloaded, probably by some lame DoS attack or maybe the government! Haha... if it is I'd be tickled silly.


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 30, 2008)

Can't be too many users, there's only about 270 of us on! It's something more sinister I suspect haha.


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*Yes there can't be too many people online. Plus it a 125K site isn't it.*
*I don't get it and no when I click that link it does not take me back. I just go back to the php unable to connect bs page again.*

*And even out of those 270 members that it shows online only about 80% of them are real members who are using the site. *

*I sure hope they fix the problem soon 'cause this kind of sucks. *

*Hi Socata. Hey you're a 'puter geek. What gives dude?*

*Was that comment about it being something more sinister for real....or just a kidding thing?*

*I can't tell *

*Anyway peeps. This is just boring and starting to get old so I am off to watch some tele.*

*Later guys.....Have fun without me. I don't mind *
*Just kidding*


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 30, 2008)

it has to be something with too many users.... imma computer guy myself although network infrastructure and it security.....

i think its still a database problem. it says something about max users are already connected...it could be somebody up to something fishy but who knows, i damn sure aint admin....


----------



## Johnnyorganic (May 30, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Everyone is getting it people... bandwith is being overloaded, probably by some lame DoS attack or maybe the government! Haha... if it is I'd be tickled silly.


That's the first thing I thought, too. Could a LEO/Nerd infect the site with a virus?



> *Warning*: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: User health_health has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in */usr/lib/php/checklinks.php* on line *9* Unable to connect to MySQL!


----------



## bfq (May 30, 2008)

relax on the paranoia... it is a common server issue... the site has outgrown its configuration... the database server needs more connections allowed in its configuration... why it needs them could be a lot more complicated though... it could be anything from normal site growth to a script running very_poorly and wasting resources... i do believe RUI is a for profit org, so i would bet money they are working on it.


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*Hey that was good *


bfq said:


> relax on the paranoia... it is a common server issue... the site has outgrown its configuration... the database server needs more connections allowed in its configuration... why it needs them could be a lot more complicated though... it could be anything from normal site growth to a script running very_poorly and wasting resources... i do believe RUI is a for profit org, so i would bet money they are working on it.


----------



## WWgrower (May 31, 2008)

I just wish a somebody from the admin. would post on here or anywhere we could read it and let us know what the problem is or was?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> I just wish a somebody from the admin. would post on here or anywhere we could read it and let us know what the problem is or was?


somewhere in one of the 27 threads made yesterday on this same subject, rollitup replied and explained everything.


----------



## bfq (May 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> somewhere in one of the 27 threads made yesterday on this same subject, rollitup replied and explained everything.


people with servers never get to ignore this stuff... even without the parade of people telling them about it


----------



## Seamaiden (May 31, 2008)

bfq said:


> relax on the paranoia... it is a common server issue... the site has outgrown its configuration... the database server needs more connections allowed in its configuration... why it needs them could be a lot more complicated though... it could be anything from normal site growth to a script running very_poorly and wasting resources... i do believe RUI is a for profit org, so i would bet money they are working on it.


This only started after rollitup did some hacks/tweaks to the site. Betcha that has something to do with it as well.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 31, 2008)

No its not no govenment attack and a DOS attack if you know anything about it would render the entire server useless, small programming glitch I thought it was fixed last night. I will disable it until I can fix the problem.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (May 31, 2008)

so much for my big brother spying crack


----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2008)

rollitup said:


> No its not no govenment attack and a DOS attack if you know anything about it would render the entire server useless, small programming glitch I thought it was fixed last night. I will disable it until I can fix the problem.


i think it was fixed.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 31, 2008)

I thought it happened again, did it happen again today ? or was that just yesterday.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2008)

rollitup said:


> I thought it happened again, did it happen again today ? or was that just yesterday.



i think this was all yesterday. what i don't have is color options for my text when i reply to this.  other than that in think we are all good.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*Hiya seamaiden *


Seamaiden said:


> This only started after rollitup did some hacks/tweaks to the site. Betcha that has something to do with it as well.


----------



## gottagrow (Jun 1, 2008)

yep,same problems here...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2008)

gottagrow said:


> yep,same problems here...


today?


----------



## Florida Girl (Jun 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> today?



I haven't had the problem today... but did have it all day Friday. Definitely a problem with MYSQL scripts... I work with SQL 2000 & 2005 ... not really familiar with MYSQL.

I am having the color problem when using advanced reply.... I have to manually put in my color tags  (this has been going on for a couple weeks now)


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*Yeah and we are chicks and we LOVE colour *


----------



## WWgrower (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank god that's overwith I haven't had a problem since friday


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 8, 2008)

shit for over 4 days i couldnt even access the site, im just now able to get on here


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> shit for over 4 days i couldnt even access the site, im just now able to get on here



that one's on you.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

stealing wireless internet anyone?


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 8, 2008)

no just an error tells me cant access the site. i timed out, page took to long to load.
this hasn't happened on any other site.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

the site has been working fine.


it is your connection!


----------

